

Blogs written by geeks are boring and too topical (2004) - access_denied
http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=156540

======
JCThoughtscream
...how many blogs does this man read? Blogging =/= tech blogging - the
simplest search would bring up hundreds if not thousands, of blogs about
people's life stories. Including, yes, that of techies.

